# i let a guy see my boobs??



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

I was messing around last night with this guy i've been with for a couple months and all of a sudden my shirt and bra were off and i thought "ok. this is happening. this is cool. be cool." i kinda panicked at first but then managed to stay calm and try to enjoy it instead of being afraid of what he thinks (I'm a little self conscious about my boobs and no guy has ever seen them, much less touched them). I was able to relax and it was great to say the least...after about 10 minutes i was pretty much completely comfortable with being half naked which i thought was something that would take a lot longer to accomplish. Anyway just wanted to share that  Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol

Edit: I know it's kinda weird to consider this a triumph maybe but to me it's a big accomplishment. I have a lot of intimacy anxiety and confidence issues, so yeah


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lololol...um congrats...im with you on getting over the fear of dxcks lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, big step. You should be proud. I'm glad it went well.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

That is awesome! Good for you.
I guarantee the guy was happy to see them.  Don't worry about that.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Eeeek a penis!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you're going to do that, you need to get your JERRY BEADS!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Did y'all have sex or was it just a little boob fondle?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

That's honestly really good. I've always been ashamed of my body and refuse to take off my shirt with my few moments of intimacy in my life. Take that as a major plus and glad you have someone who is patient with you as you slowly open up. Congrats


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys are baiting me to make a reponse thread titled, "I let a girl see my penis."

I will control my self this time...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Way to work through it in the moment! Good step to making things less anxiety-inducing the next time (hopefully).


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope this happens to me sometime, well, not overcoming the fear of dicks.  Just the overall experience of getting physical and intimate with a cute girl. :3


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pics . 

Hehehe 

( . )( . )


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

I also have a fear of dicks. That's prob. the least of my problems these days.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Exactly what do you think these rogue dicks are going to do?

They're just as afraid of you as you are of them. That's why they're called trouser snakes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

So he sneakingly took off your top and your bra? Sure you guys were hooking up, but he could have been a gentleman and asked if what he was doing was okay. Anyways, it's good you weren't uncomfortable.


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

felicshagrace said:


> Did y'all have sex or was it just a little boob fondle?


Just some boob fondling lol im still a virgin


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Good for you. But dude go to the 18+ forum next time. There are 12 year olds on here.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SummerDelRey said:


> Good for you. But dude go to the 18+ forum next time. There are 12 year olds on here.


There are no age restriction on books without pictures. What 12 year old haven't seen a booby anyway, let alone heard someone talk about them?

I find this thread very hilarious - Congratulating someone for showing off their boob.

I get the idea though: That you are more comfortable in your own body, which is great for you. Congratiulations


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good job, exposing yourself for the first time is exciting and relieving at the same time. Definitely a stepping point. Keep us updated us on your next encounter :grin2:


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Pic of boobs or it didn't happen.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Pic of boobs or it didn't happen.


Grog already posted them above.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Congratulations on being intimate. It's hard to make yourself vulnerable but I'm sure he appreciated it. I think it's good because it's an expression of love.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh wow. Lucky guy! 
Did he get to play around with them too? You know, wiggle them a little?

Congrats though. Be proud.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting triumph lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

nevernotanxious said:


> Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol







(Skip to 0:24)
Although, I think Amy Schumer is a comedic genius and the whole movie is hilarious. And don't worry no one has ever really died from having f-ed a dick.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess I should show my penis to a random girl.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

1 1/2 pages and nobody posted fap fap fap.

Good work SAS. Faith restored haha


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Gojira said:


> 1 1/2 pages and nobody posted fap fap fap.
> 
> Good work SAS. Faith restored haha


Yes! Change is in the air! 

Also, maybe this thread helped: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/most-commoly-used-word-on-sa-forum-1637577/


----------



## JasminGriffiths (Oct 29, 2015)

lol thats awesome  congrats


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Exactly what do you think these rogue dicks are going to do?
> 
> They're just as afraid of you as you are of them. That's why they're called trouser snakes.


hahaha I don't know, I think it's just my lack of experience (i've never seen or touched a dick in real life) and not wanting to be bad at anything


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

Farideh said:


> So he sneakingly took off your top and your bra? Sure you guys were hooking up, but he could have been a gentleman and asked if what he was doing was okay. Anyways, it's good you weren't uncomfortable.


It wasn't "sneaky" I knew what was happening, It just happened really fast. He's asked me plenty of times if I was comfortable and I've told him that I'll speak up if I want him to stop (which I have a couple of times now and he's very respectful).


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

0_o


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Tom5 said:


> You guys are baiting me to make a reponse thread titled, "I let a girl see my penis."
> 
> I will control my self this time...


Do it, just for the heck of it. lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dont worry : im frankly terrified of my dic* as well


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

nevernotanxious said:


> I was messing around last night with this guy i've been with for a couple months and all of a sudden my shirt and bra were off and i thought "ok. this is happening. this is cool. be cool." i kinda panicked at first but then managed to stay calm and try to enjoy it instead of being afraid of what he thinks (I'm a little self conscious about my boobs and no guy has ever seen them, much less touched them). I was able to relax and it was great to say the least...after about 10 minutes i was pretty much completely comfortable with being half naked which i thought was something that would take a lot longer to accomplish. Anyway just wanted to share that * Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol*
> 
> Edit: I know it's kinda weird to consider this a triumph maybe but to me it's a big accomplishment. I have a lot of intimacy anxiety and confidence issues, so yeah


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

nevernotanxious said:


> I was messing around last night with this guy i've been with for a couple months and all of a sudden my shirt and bra were off and i thought "ok. this is happening. this is cool. be cool." i kinda panicked at first but then managed to stay calm and try to enjoy it instead of being afraid of what he thinks (I'm a little self conscious about my boobs and no guy has ever seen them, much less touched them). I was able to relax and it was great to say the least...after about 10 minutes i was pretty much completely comfortable with being half naked which i thought was something that would take a lot longer to accomplish. Anyway just wanted to share that  Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol
> 
> Edit: I know it's kinda weird to consider this a triumph maybe but to me it's a big accomplishment. I have a lot of intimacy anxiety and confidence issues, so yeah


Not to bring you down on your accomplishment but you breast are somewhere online for young teen males and dirty old men to look at and pleasure themselves to. You may trust the guy but eventually it gets saved and then spreads like a virus.


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

Why's everyone afraid of penises? They're fascinating! It's vaginas that are scary. ;_;


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody who suffers from the same problem as op.. I'm here to help :nerd:


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

RetroAesthetic said:


> Why's everyone afraid of penises? They're fascinating! It's vaginas that are scary. ;_;


I have seen about 6 or so penises in front of my face but I have only seen one vagina.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

nevernotanxious said:


> hahaha I don't know, I think it's just my lack of experience (i've never seen or touched a dick in real life) and not wanting to be bad at anything


Congrats on being brave and going further than you've been before. To you, it's just your body you've been used to for years, you lay on it, you shower it, you use it to run yourself around - it's not a big deal to you.

To a guy, it's veritable wonderland of sexiness and sensuality, the soft smooth skin, the curvy shapes, the jiggles, the sensitive spots. Getting to explore a naked woman is wondrous experience. You made him very happy, and sounds like you had a good time yourself.

Sometimes we build things up in our heads to be worse than they actually are. Then when we finally do it we realize it wasn't anything like what we imagined and we were scared for nothing. Penis is just like a finger after you hit it with a hammer, only more sensitive. Think of that and you'll laugh and not be nervous.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

nevernotanxious said:


> I Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol


This might help. There's even a family: 




:grin2:


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Tom5 said:


> You guys are baiting me to make a reponse thread titled, "I let a girl see my penis."
> 
> I will control my self this time...


Hahaha, lolled a lot at this.

Also, congrats, nevernotanxious, that's a great step forward! Body confidence issues are hard to get over, and seem to come part and parcel with SA a lot of the time. Glad that you've made this breakthrough.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on letting them hang proudly.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The mere mention of boobies incites such violence. What power. What wonder.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> The mere mention of boobies incites such violence. What power. What wonder.


perhaps it is such a divisive topic because the division between ladymeats, the cleavage, in itself provokes such powerful emotions, just as mummybuns must be divided by a dramatic cleft, so must opinions. these two guys are obviously firmly on either the left or right breast, whereas im happy to say i can clearly see the points on both sides


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow sexual restraint level 1000. its hard to imagine that without things also escalating to sex.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

nevernotanxious said:


> I was messing around last night with this guy i've been with for a couple months and all of a sudden my shirt and bra were off and i thought "ok. this is happening. this is cool. be cool." i kinda panicked at first but then managed to stay calm and try to enjoy it instead of being afraid of what he thinks (I'm a little self conscious about my boobs and no guy has ever seen them, much less touched them). I was able to relax and it was great to say the least...after about 10 minutes i was pretty much completely comfortable with being half naked which i thought was something that would take a lot longer to accomplish. Anyway just wanted to share that  Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol
> 
> Edit: I know it's kinda weird to consider this a triumph maybe but to me it's a big accomplishment. I have a lot of intimacy anxiety and confidence issues, so yeah


And I'm sure your inbox has been flooded with messages of guys asking for pics. >

I've never seen real boobs...internet doesn't count


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SummerDelRey said:


> But dude go to the 18+ forum next time.


That part of the forum does not exist anymore. Or does it?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Good for you OP for such a big breakthrough and a new experience. But like...


nevernotanxious said:


> Now for my next obstacle..getting over my fear of dicks lol


...can you elaborate on this? lol is this a common thing with women? Do you just think it'll hurt your first time or is there something else to it?



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That part of the forum does not exist anymore. Or does it?


It's relatively new I think. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Exposure therapy at it's finest . It's always liberating to have those first few sexual experiences .


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That part of the forum does not exist anymore. Or does it?


Oh, it does. A whole nother world there. :wink2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ByStorm said:


> It's relatively new I think. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/


No-go for me:

"*iAmCodeMonkey*, you do not have permission to access this page."


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No-go for me:
> 
> "*iAmCodeMonkey*, you do not have permission to access this page."


it can sense your real age :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> it can sense your real age :b


Probably, even though I know my own age.

And its not -18.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

b


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> perhaps it is such a divisive topic because the division between ladymeats, the cleavage, in itself provokes such powerful emotions, just as mummybuns must be divided by a dramatic cleft, so must opinions. these two guys are obviously firmly on either the left or right breast, whereas im happy to say i can clearly see the points on both sides


how dare you


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> perhaps it is such a divisive topic because the division between ladymeats, the cleavage, in itself provokes such powerful emotions, just as mummybuns must be divided by a dramatic cleft, so must opinions. these two guys are obviously firmly on either the left or right breast, whereas im happy to say i can clearly see the points on both sides


It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> how dare you





knightofdespair said:


> It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


my comrades ^_-


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

ByStorm said:


> Good for you OP for such a big breakthrough and a new experience. But like...
> 
> ...can you elaborate on this? lol is this a common thing with women? Do you just think it'll hurt your first time or is there something else to it?
> 
> It's relatively new I think. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f321/


haha well it's just that i've never seen or touched one in real life before (ive seen this guy's since i made this post but didn't touch it and honestly tried very hard NOT to look at it lol). It's just that..I don't know what to do with one? And I don't want to look stupid and also those things can get me pregnant which is terrifying. I'm scared it'll hurt the first time but i also know if i take the right steps it shouldn't be as bad as people make it out to be. And actual sex is less scary to me than bj's? I don't know :afr


----------

